# How Old



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!

How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a yellow cabled sweater my Mom made for my Dad approx 55-60 years ago. When it was given to me, I didn't understand about handwashing wool, so it is no longer a man's sweater & I doubt it would fit me.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I have an afghan that is about 35 years old. That's the oldest item I have. If you count nonknitting there is the christening dress my Mother sewed for me. It will be 83 yrs old June 5th. Still in good shape. I was the smallest baby in the family and no one else could ever wear it. My kids and grandkids were all too big.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I still have an Irish Knit cable sweater I made for myself in 1973 that is still as good as new. I also constantly wear an Irish Fisherman jacket I made for myself in 1975 during the winter months. Hand knits never wear out!!!!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I have two doilies my Grandmother made. No idea how old but I'm sure older than my 64 years.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a hat and sweater made as a baby gift when I was born. So they are 68 years old---and still in fabulous condition!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

These "Skipper" doll clothes were made by my Aunt between 45-50 years ago. Aren't they great???? I didn't have the same appreciation for them back then as I do know. I sure hope I sent her a thank you card!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I have no idea how old these items are but my (divorced) daughter was throwing out 3 hand crocheted afghans when she was moving to smaller quarters. She said, "What do I want them for? My ex's grandmother made them years ago!" And he is 52 - so I grabbed them and have some here and some at the cottage. I couldn't throw away handmade items! They are quite lovely. I will "give" them away or put them in a church sale or raffle when I no longer want them - I will not "throw" them out - and I mean she had them in the dump pile!
-


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Oooh, I almost forgot! I have crochet work my GM did & also embroidered pillow cases. The crochet work are mostly hot pads & such, in the red & white from the '50's, & I don't know when all the pillowcases were done. They could be the oldest of all. I also have some things I inherited from a great aunt when she dies, which were done by her priest's mother or grandmother. Definitely very old, but I've no idea when or even who she was. Mysteries!!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a Shetland wool sleeveless top I made myself in the early 60's.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

I knitted a Vogue shawl collar cardigan for myself some 50 years ago - I was very young at the time! - and I still have it. I wear it in bed sometimes and refer to it as my "woolly ' - it has stood up top time very well (like me?)


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I still have the "Sloppy Joe" sweater my grandmother and I made together when I was 14: 69 years ago. And it is still wearable altho a trifle snug on me! Navy blue wool worsted weight. I think it was called Germantown yarn. I also have a granny square afghan she crocheted probably around the same time. I have to do some resewing of squares occasionally but it is still in use.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

I have an afghan my sister made for me 39 years ago.
It still looks great. 
Also have a shawl for my Barbie a neighbor lady made for me 49 years ago.
Acrylic lasts forever!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a pineapple afghan that I made that is at least 40 years old and a quilt that my grandmother made for me when I was about 20 years old that has squares of my clothes when I was young up until the time she made it. I am75, so at least 50 yrs. Also have several quilts that are very old. I love old things that have stood the test of time.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

I have the first scarf I made when I was 16 so 40 years and the sweater my mom made me when I was 17. It was a Starsky and Hutch sweater. Both items have been used by my kids. The scarf has been worn by many snowmen, children, tug of war. It keeps going on. The sweater has bben used as a sweate, an afghan, a car robe and a pillow.


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have 2 or three hot pads my GGM made when my mother was little. They have bone rings in them to keep the hot dishes from touching the table. My mother would have 83 next month. I forgot- they are crocheted.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess my oldest one is a crochet hot pad cover I made when I was about 9 or 10, I am 76 now. It fit over an asbestos hot pad which of course are no longer available. It has a Rose in the center. I still have the pattern. My girls still have some Barbie clothes I knitted in the 50's.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an embroidered silk bedspread my great gran made for my gran, that got passed on to mom when she married in 1967, and mom's 69 this june! Can't even guess how old it is, but still perfect. I don't use it on my bed because it's too small. When it was made couples slept in beds that were far smaller than the ones we use nowadays.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I have an afghan and knitted doily my MIL gave me. Don't know when she made them but she passed away in 1999.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not knitted, but I have a bobbin lace handkerchief that my great grandmother made. She died in about 1918 or so. It has been carried in every wedding in our family since my grandmother married in 1903, so I believe that is what it was made for. It is in perfect condition. The lace is about 10 inches with a center about 3 inches square embroidered with a butterfly.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I started crocheting in my twenties, so my oldest item is a project bag which I designed and made myself from Tunisian crochet squares. I included a big pocket for pattern books and a small pocket for crochet hooks. It's probably about 20 years old. I don't use it anymore since my projects have gotten bigger and more numerous.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have three pairs of booties which were knitted for my mother in 1918.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I still have 2 remaining handkerchiefs my GGMother crocheted the edges of. I still love them


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have doileys that were mum's. from 1930 I have crochet pieced made for me when we became engaged. 1954. all still in use and beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the swatches my mother made for the thread bedspread she began when I was a tike. I guess they're about 65 years old. Useless, but precious to me. I watched her working _everywhere_ on the motifs for that bedspread for years.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a crocheted tea cosy that my Great Grandma made in the '60s. So that makes it about 50 years old. She taught me how to crochet. Granny squares were the first things I learned to make.


----------



## mrs.j (Apr 4, 2011)

My settee adorns grandma and grandad dollies given to me by my eldest son (60) Douglas and lovely daughter-in-law when they presented them to my husband and myself to say they were having our first grandchild Lisa also they treasure an Italian quilted pram cover I made from my wedding dress when he was born. I also made 2baby dresses but sadly they were given away


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

WOW! Says a lot about her work.
The oldest I know of that I knitted-just started learning-giving afghan to my mother at least 35 years ago.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I still have my first afghan I made 40 years ago. A giant granny square.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have some doilies my husbands Grandma crocheted in the 1920's and 1930's. She used purples, yellows, and pinks around the outside with white on the inside.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a bed spread my grandmother crocheted. She would crochet with sewing thread, It was done before I was born, so thats over 67 years ago. I also have a quilt made out of yoyo's thats been in the family for many years. Don't know who made it, but it was made long before I was born. The vintage fabrics in it are very interesting.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


My 90 year old mother has a crocheted bedspread that was made by her grandmother. I don't know what year it was made but I am 60 and my great-grandmother had passed away a long time before I was born. I never met her or my grandmother as she had passed away 4 years before I was born.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a silk crochet matinee jacket made for my mother as a baby and she is now 84 and I have a bonnet and bib also in silk and crochet they were my fathers and he would have been 84 this year as well. Both me and my son wore these as babies and they look like new.


----------



## maman141 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have three pieces of lace made by my grandmother who died 56 years ago. I never saw her making lace so I am guessing this lace is more than 60 years old. My plan is to attach the lace to sheets and pillowcases as a gift to my daughter who will be married this summer, thus passing along to her something created by her great-grandmother.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I still have the jacket I was knitting when I first met my hubby just over 50 years ago - I also have the apron and Hardanger embroidered tray-cloth I made for my GCE O level needlework exam in 1962. Somewhere I also have the tablecloth and napkin set that I made around 1958 - my Mam and Dad bought me 'embroidery paints' for Christmas, little tubes of paint that you coloured in the transfers instead of thread embroidery. I admit it - I am a bit of a hoarder of memories!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I have many scarves made by my mother in law and her sister many years ago. I would have been married 41 years next week and these are many years older than that.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two crocheted afghans that are about 40 years old.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a traditional granny square afghan that my neighbor who died last week at 104 gave me about 10 years ago. Her mother had made it for her. So I have no idea how old it is. It is in excellent shape. It is made from chrochet thread not yarn. I have done some minor repair on seams coming apart. It is bright colors with a black edge on each square and seamed with black. Lovely!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have some knitted lace and the patterns from 1800's, and some lace tablexloths from my friends gm, who doesn't like lace...can you imagine?...so gave them to me. I use them all the time.. I al have the first crochet items i made..when i didn't know how to crochet....a christening set for my son...who never wore it because the pattern was for a newborn..and he wighed in at 9 lbs! Nothing fit! I also made him a christening blanket ..made on a square frame loom, it makes a star pattern after tying with silk thread , and i guess lots of lace that i collect.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm.
Well, I've got some of my Memere's crocheted doilies. I don't know how old they are, but I'd bet most of them range from 30 - 70 years old, give or take.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a similar quilt I made in 1974 from scraps of my two children's clothes, which I had made for them also. Those were the days (sigh). I collect "vintage" linens from garage sales, etc. and rescue afghans from thrift stores - as I suppose most of us do. Can't bear to see them discarded. The oldest item of my own knitting would be about 45 years old - since I learned to knit in my mid 20s. (I'm 69 this month.) It's a white cardigan sweater. I think my sister has it. There are a couple of crocheted "doilies" here from my great-aunt. They would have been done more than 60 years ago. Our handwork holds our memories, doesn't it?


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Loved reading all these replies x Don't think have any old knitting but have mother in laws wedding dress which was from the 50's and embroidered table cloths from my grandma not sure how old they are x I just love old hand made thing x


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I have my first sweater made at 13 (58 years ago). It is pink with k1,p1 ribbed sleeves and yoke, also a doubled sewn on collar. Looking at it now, it was rather ambitious, but well done. A friend had taught me to knit and we didn't even think of a scarf. A second sweater was patterned for mohair "butterflies" embroidered on. Unfortunately, I did throw it out some time ago as the ribbing was not made on smaller needles. I had corrected it with elastic thread which gave out.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I prize a milti-color ripple afghan crouched in wool by my great aunt. She had crouched it years before her death in 1958, so I know it is well over 56 years old and still looks like new.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have gobs of pillowslips that my great aunt made long before I was born and I am 76. Some are embroidered, some with cutwork and some with tatted edgings....yes I use them! I also have an afghan my mother made before I was born.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

heatherb said:


> Loved reading all these replies x Don't think have any old knitting but have mother in laws wedding dress which was from the 50's and embroidered table cloths from my grandma not sure how old they are x I just love old hand made thing x


Hi! Isn't it wonderful the way some things get handed down? My mom's got a crocheted tablecloth & an embroidered tablecloth, both made by Memere. I've got Memere's sewing cabinet, punch bowl & glasses set, and silver cake knife, all from some time in the 1940's. I've got her complete set of Creative Hands books from the 1960's & 1970's... handy references, I must say.


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

i have a chenille cardigan made for myself 50yrs ago its still in great condition, and these very cold days I still wear it


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

My mother taught me to embroider when I was 11 years old and I was so delighted with my first hand-embroidered pillowcase. I still have that pillowcase some 50-odd years later. Never used, but so, so cherished.
Linda


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

tenaj said:


> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


This is a bedspread knitted by my great-grandmother in the 1880s.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Have a lapghans that my mom made. She has been gone for 22 years and it was made well before that. I also have a christening gown that my mom wore, Me and all of my siblings, my children and my first grandchild. Second one was too big. My mom would have been 90 this year and I don't know if anyone wore it before her.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the Christening blanket my Mom crocheted for my older brother, and then shared it with me. It's 68 years old, and has been used for my nieces, my son, and my grandchildren.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

For family items, I have the aran knit cheerleaders sweater my mother wore in high school back in the late '20's. Still in good shape and the aran sweater I knit for myself in high school 1958. For heirlooms there are the pillowcase edgings from linen grown on the homestead in the 1890's, but they are in The Trunk and never used.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

It's beautiful.


Kaiess said:


> This is a bedspread knitted by my great-grandmother in the 1880s.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I have the crochet piano topper my great grandmother made for her upright piano. She died when my mom was 5. Mom will be 79 tomorrow.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

I wasn't fortunate enough to have any family that knitted or crocheted, so the oldest thing I have in the household is a sweater that I knitted for my husband about 12 years ago! My daughter still has an afghan that I crocheted for her. I started it when I found out I was pregnant for her and that was 33 years ago.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Kaiess said:


> This is a bedspread knitted by my great-grandmother in the 1880s.


This is simply beautiful!! How fortunate you are to have it! I hope my descendants cherish the items I've made as you obviously cherish this one!


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

nitnana said:


> I have no idea how old these items are but my (divorced) daughter was throwing out 3 hand crocheted afghans when she was moving to smaller quarters. She said, "What do I want them for? My ex's grandmother made them years ago!" And he is 52 - so I grabbed them and have some here and some at the cottage. I couldn't throw away handmade items! They are quite lovely. I will "give" them away or put them in a church sale or raffle when I no longer want them - I will not "throw" them out - and I mean she had them in the dump pile!
> -


I'm with you! I could never "throw out" handmade items, no matter who's ex made them! If they were ugly I'd donate them or give them away, but I couldn't just throw them out!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


I have crochet doily(s) of my grandmothers that she crocheted when she was a youngin'. She was 67 when she passed 47 years ago.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

mperrone said:


> I have the Christening blanket my Mom crocheted for my older brother


I started sewing a christening set of fine lawn embroidered in white for my friend's first baby but it was never finished in time. I came across it the other day and decided to finish it off. Almost all the embroidery is done so there's not much more than sewing it together which needs to be done. 
The 'baby' is now 56 years old.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

ColeenThompson said:


> This is simply beautiful!! How fortunate you are to have it! I hope my descendants cherish the items I've made as you obviously cherish this one!


Thank you firefly and Colleen. It is in constant use and has never even needed a repair. 
I am in the process of sorting out a lot of vintage knitting, crochet and sewing patterns from the 30s onwards to sell and although I have piles of each I don't seem to have the pattern for this so it obviously didn't come down with the bedspread.


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

My grandma knit me a pair of knee high wool socks at about 55 kyears ago. I still wear them, very carefully, in the winter only. Yes, I loved her knitting for me and thus became a knitter myself.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

The oldest knit item in my house is a feather and fan baby blanket knitted in 1963 from my .39 cent learn how book. My first knitting project and I am giving it to my granddaughter who is having her first baby due March 29.


----------



## christine barkenbush (Sep 25, 2013)

I made a chevron aphgan and left it up in NJ for my son to use since I move to Fl. I made it for myself in the early fifties and they are atill using it. I had to make another one as my son and DIL always fought over how was to use it .LOL Now they have two .Also make another one for my grandauthter.


----------



## christine barkenbush (Sep 25, 2013)

oops made


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

My father's mother was a prolific knitter and crocheter. I have a sweater and skirt she made for me 55 years ago, a couple of afghans, a couple vests she made for my dad during World War II, and a few other pieces. My daughter wore sweaters I had made for myself in the 70's.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

My father's mother was a prolific knitter and crocheter. I have a sweater and skirt she made for me 55 years ago, a couple of afghans, a couple vests she made for my dad during World War II, and a few other pieces. My daughter wore sweaters I had made for myself in the 70's.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry for the double post. Stupid smartphone.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have two priest vestments that were crocheted by my GM for her son, my uncle who became a priest in the 20s. When my mother passed away, I was the only sibling that wanted them. I am thrilled that I have these pieces and would like to make them into something useful. I had a crocheted handkerchief, also crocheted by my GM, and given to me by my Mom on my wedding day, 1966 and have since passed it on to my youngest daughter on her wedding.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have an afgan on my sofa I crocheted 30 years ago ..and a cape I made fron a workbasket pattern in the 80's..


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a tablecloth that I crocheted about 40 years ago but I also have some tatting tht my aunt did about 80 years ago.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a crocheted wool shawl I made in the 70s and some embroidered pillow covers made by my godmother in the 60s. Handmade items hold up!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have no idea but I have my MIL's crochet pillow cases and I know its been a long time since she did any of that kind of work.. she passed this September at the age of 98. For the last 25 years she had done very little besides reading her bible and sleeping.. so they are much older than that. I also have some crochet lace from my Great Aunt that was passed away by the time I was born... I'm 57 so it is much older than that.. who knows when a box of stuff is opened how old any of it is... Quilters will date their work.. but back in the day when I was learning to quilt you cut each piece by hand and then sewed them up.. I have quilts from the same aunt that are hand sewn... what a lot of work.. and true pieces of art!!


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a hand crochet pair of doilies from my husband grandmother made 94 years ago. I have an afghan my mom crochet for me 44 years ago. FInally but not the least loved a hand made quilt from great great great grandma during the civil war in the 1860s. I am currently trying to fiqure out how to framed the doiles so they can preserved. Don't have a lots of money but I am considering taking them to a professional.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The oldest pieces I have are two hand sewn dresses made by my grandmother in 1910. One is silk. The other is fine cotton. It has a boned close fitting neckline like a turtleneck and a tiny, tiny waistline because I think she wore a corset at that time. I have tatting and crochet work from her too. I also have a lacy crocheted bedspread made by my DH's grandmother. I am the history keeper in his family. No one else wanted the bedspread, but I knew how much work went into it. So I spread it on top of a burgundy comforter in the guest room. It shows the lacy crochet work off well.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


My daughter has a filet crochet bedspread my grandmother made for me and I have several doilies she mad that were in my parents' house since before I was born, so 60-70+ yrs.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have some lace that my grandmother gave me some 50 years ago, and an afghan my sister made for me some 30 years ago. I also have 2 sweater and bonnet sets my mother made for my 2 daughters 40 plus years ago.


----------



## jan f. (Feb 17, 2014)

I have four crocheted doilies that my great grandmother made, I am 70 years old and have no idea how old they are. They are in good condition. Also, in cleaning in my mother-in-law's house we found a trunk full of old things, she kept lots of mementos. In it we found some baby bonnets made by her mother for her; she was born in 1920. One is crocheted with very fine stitches and is still in excellent condition.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have 2 crocheted afghans that my great grandmother made my grandma and grandpa when they got married back in 1931.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a red coat and bonnet set trimmed with white fur yarn that my mom made for me while she was riding the street car to and from work in Los Angles, Ca. I am sure it is wool and she even lengthened it. I was about 6. My daughter wore it to school one day only. The age is about 64.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

My sister inherited an afghan that was knitted by a great, grand uncle in the late 19th century. The family story goes that he was a sailor. In those days the ships were out to sea for weeks and months at a time and they had a lot of time to fill between their various duties on the ship. Sailors would knit, carve, or do other crafts to fill the time. The afghan is made with thin cotton thread and it's nine squares of pinwheels (or maybe flowers), I think. It has some condition issues after all this time, but it has survived the years amazingly well.


----------



## Crafty bee (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a handkerchief with about a 2" wide border that was crocheted by my great aunt who made it for herself when she was married back in the 1800's. I gave it to my daughter to use on her wedding day in 2007. Both my great aunt and my daughter are named Elizabeth. Obviously my daughter never knew my great aunt as she passed away in 1967 but this always brings back special memories of her. I also gave my sons a crochet ed handkerchief made by Aunt Lizzie to carry in their pockets when they were married. Not as elaborate as my daughter's but equally as nice! Great memories!


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I will be 84 in August and have bunches of things I knitted in my early twenties. Gloves, socks, scarves, one jacket. Still use the first three, can't fit into the jacket.


----------



## cbnerak (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the Christening gown my mom's aunt made when her oldest brother was born - in 1912. Babies were much smaller then so the sleeve seams have been opened but 2 of my grandchildren were baptized in it in 2012 and 2013. That makes 4 generations of my family that used it - Mom, me, my kids and grandchildren, plus many many cousins and their kids. I currently have "custody" of it as I''m still getting more grandchildren (#4 due in April).


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

tenaj said:


> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


Oldest knit or crochet item isn't over a few months old. But I have a quilt my grandmother made. Her name "Clara Bow Frost" is written in the quilting stitches along one edge and the year "1938" is on the opposite edge. That makes it 76 years old. Something in my house older than I.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I have some hankies that my grandmother crocheted the edges on in the '40s and '50s


----------



## amlynda (Dec 30, 2013)

I have an afghan of daisies I made on a daisy maker, which my grandmother crocheted together in 1944-45. Also some of her tatting on pillow cases, handkerchiefs and tea towels. And some of her crocheted, round table doilies, all from 1944 - 1948. She did beautiful work - tried to teach me. I was unteachable. Learned knitting and crocheting from "How To" book after I was married. Oh yes, I have days of the week tea towels embroidered by my mother when she was a child. Around 1926.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

nitnana said:


> I have no idea how old these items are but my (divorced) daughter was throwing out 3 hand crocheted afghans when she was moving to smaller quarters. She said, "What do I want them for? My ex's grandmother made them years ago!" And he is 52 - so I grabbed them and have some here and some at the cottage. I couldn't throw away handmade items! They are quite lovely. I will "give" them away or put them in a church sale or raffle when I no longer want them - I will not "throw" them out - and I mean she had them in the dump pile!
> -


I love that you "rescued" the handmade afghans. Someone, somewhere can always use an afghan, and one loving handmade is so much more special. Good for you!


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

As I write this I am wrapped up in an afghan my mom knitted about 50 years ago. It is still in great shape. Keep it on the back of my couch so it is easy to grab and wrap up in.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have some doilies and table cloths that were my GG. She died in 57 at the age of 84 and made them when young so guess close to or over 100 years old. I have a quilt, 86 years old and a felted purse about 65 years.


----------



## swhitson (May 30, 2013)

I have a raglan sweater, knitted in one piece that is 50 years old. It is 100% wool. At that time there was acrylic yarn yet, at least, not in Arkansas


----------



## swhitson (May 30, 2013)

I have a raglan sweater, knitted in one piece that is 50 years old. It is 100% wool. At that time there was acrylic yarn yet, at least, not in Arkansas


----------



## swhitson (May 30, 2013)

I have a raglan sweater, knitted in one piece that is 50 years old. It is 100% wool. At that time there was acrylic yarn yet, at least, not in Arkansas


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

slip it over a pillow and fold the top and bottom to the back and then tie the sleeves and you have a sweater pillow.


knittingagain said:


> I have a yellow cabled sweater my Mom made for my Dad approx 55-60 years ago. When it was given to me, I didn't understand about handwashing wool, so it is no longer a man's sweater & I doubt it would fit me.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a crazy quilt that was made over 100 years ago by my great grandmother. It is still in beautiful condition despite its age. I treasure it and only display it during the winter holidays.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


Knit a heather pink wool short sleeve sweater for myself back in the 1960's. A lacy panel was worked down the front and on both sleeves, on a background of stockinet stitch. Has a flattering boat neckline.

I recently gave it to my 16 yr. old GD Marley. It fits her perfectly. The sweater looks as new as the day I completed it. The pattern is UNGER - VOLUME #258 - SIAM BLOUSE.

Don't know how to post a photo or pattern instructions.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


I have a knit vest my great grandmother did for my dad when he was about 10-12. So it would be about 85 years old. I will try to remember and take a pic and post it later.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have some Christmas ornaments that I crocheted when my boys were small, so that means they are about 40 years old. And, I have one slipper my mother knitted many years ago. It was probably after I married, so it is at least 40 years old.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

We have a quilt top made by my 68 (almost 69) year old husband's grandmother. I can't even guess how old it is but it is lovely and waiting for me to put down my knitting needles and quilt it. 

P.S. This may be my all time favorite question asked on this site. It has been so much fun reading about everyone's treasures. Thanks to everyone who has already and those who still will reply. Think about all the love poured out in these items. Aren't we lucky to have had such wonderful forbearers to share these treasures with us?


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

PRIN4 said:


> P.S. This may be my all time favorite question asked on this site. It has been so much fun reading about everyone's treasures. Thanks to everyone who has already and those who still will reply. Think about all the love poured out in these items. Aren't we lucky to have had such wonderful forbearers to share these treasures with us?


Couldn't agree more.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ima Knitwit (Jan 11, 2014)

My GM embroidered pillow cases and then crocheted the edges for all her GD.I just got a pair from my 95 yr old aunt. My GM also crocheted the edges of white handerchiefs and gave me one as "something new" for my wedding (49 yrs ago). I have "borrowed" it to my girls and hope to pass it on to my GD so she also can hand it down.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I have 2 pieces that used to go on the back of couches and arm chairs that a friend's mother crocheted without a pattern. She died before I was born which is over 69 years ago. It is still in beautiful condition. I also have a crocheted rooster that she made too. She did beautiful work and didn't have a pattern for any of it.


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a knee rug done in granny squares c1867.


----------



## Gerbs9 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a beautiful pink baby afghan that my mother knit for my sister over 71 years ago. It's still in perfect condition.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I have an embroidered tablecloth that was given to my mother as a wedding gift -she was married in 1933.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an afghan my husbands Aunt made for us as a wedding gift. We still have it and use it. It has survived 4 children and is now surviving grandchildren. It is now 34 years old.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

My aunt knitted me a pair of ski-socks 58 yrs ago. I still cherish them today.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an Irish knit sweater I made when I was 16 I am now 68 and it is in great contrition I wear it all the time.


----------



## val (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an throw in afghan stitch that my husband's grandmother made in the 1880's. Still in great condition, but no longer in use - for an obvious reason.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a sweater (wool), I made in 1963/64.It was the very first knitted item I made!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd love to see pictures of these cherished items. Please?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

My mother knit me an afghan in the seventies that I have tucked away in a trunk. I only keep it because she made it. I never use it , so it will probably get passed on to one of my children.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an aran afghan that I made right after I got married. That will be 40 years this June.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a poncho that I made in 1972..still looks good and I wear it sometimes


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I was so pleased to receive pictures of my granddaughter wearing a pink coat and a yellow smocked dress that I made for my daughter 30 years ago. They still look like new. I used acrylic for ease of care with the benefit that they won't shrink if not washed properly. Acrylic seems to wear well also. Back then, there was no extra $$ for finer yarns and the work was did not suffer for lack of love.

I have yarn that predates the projects though. I inherited yarn from my mother-in-law and my mom when they passed on as well as all their hooks and needles and WIP's


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a lace tablecloth that was made for my mom and dad as a wedding present in 1937. I have used it once in the last three years - it is so very fragile and very special. It was always put on the table for Sunday dinner, along with the Spode china and silverware, all of which were given as wedding presents at the same time. we use the china only when company comes, but have another lace tablecloth that was given to us as a wedding gift in 1964, handmade by related family in Ireland. Hopefully these will be passed along to our family when we are gone.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a doily knitted by my Great Aunt nearly 100 yrs ago, and an afghan crocheted by my Great-Grandmother-in-Law knitted at least 100 years ago, she was a '49'er, an 1849'er!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I have an aran afghan that I made right after I got married. That will be 40 years this June.


I love your avatar. Very neat effect


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

My paternal grandmother (born 1879) made some of the most beautiful crochet items ever. I have some of the doilies and trimmed linen handkerchiefs that she created in the 30s and 40s. My lucky granddaughter will inherit them someday.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a granny square afghan that my grandmother started in 1942 when my uncle went into the service in World War 2. It is 71 years old and in perfect condition...a real treasure.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a coverlet that belonged to my gg-grandmother. It's still in mint condition and I'm guessing it goes back to 1840, or, thereabouts. She was married in 1834 and her husband died in 1847 -- it was made especially for them. There are houses, said to be local, all around the edges. However, it's woven, not knitted. I was told that it is made of wool and linen, double sided.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a sweater my GM made for me 62 years ago when I was 9. I treasure it to remember her by. We were very close.
Ellie


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a crocheted table clothe and bedspread made by my grandmother. My grandmother had the table clothe her dinning table as far back as I can remember. She died in 1959, so I am fingering they must be well over 100 yrs old. I am now 75. I now have the table clothe on my dinning room table. Norita


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

That is gorgeous and so now x


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have an item but am enjoying reading about what others have and looking at pics.


----------



## SDOS (Jan 25, 2014)

I have several very old pieces. I have a quilt top that my gggrandmother made for me, from my grandmother's silk dresses. My grandmother passed in 1927. I also have the first baby dress that my mother wore, and she was born in 1922. There is crocheting around the neck on that little dress.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> I have a yellow cabled sweater my Mom made for my Dad approx 55-60 years ago. When it was given to me, I didn't understand about handwashing wool, so it is no longer a man's sweater & I doubt it would fit me.


Have tried soaking it in fabric softener over night remove excess water gently tease out to size and let it dry worked for my friend hope it works for you x


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> Oldest knit or crochet item isn't over a few months old. But I have a quilt my grandmother made. Her name "Clara Bow Frost" is written in the quilting stitches along one edge and the year "1938" is on the opposite edge. That makes it 76 years old. Something in my house older than I.


That's gorgeous and as the knitted bedspread posted earlier both could have just been made today x


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nothing knit or crochet, but a tablecloth that my grandmother embroidered.grand mom was born in 1889,and lived to be 92.i dont know when she made the tablecloth, but i got it put away for safe keeping.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I have all kinds of doilies and runners that my grandmother made before I was born (I'm 64) Still use the one runner on the coffee table in the family room.


----------



## burkenb (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a doily from my Great Grandmother crocheted around 1926, and I have several afghans from my Aunt who crocheted from no patterns she did a lot of Irish fishermans lace pieces just from looking a pictures then making the item these are from the 30's and 40's. I also have pillow made by my mother in 1952 crocheted. I knit, crochet, embrodier and am a fabric artist.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a crocheted tablecloth, bedspread, and doilies my mother made that are about 57 years old, and I have a cross stitch picture that my grandmother made that is 70 years old. They are still being used believe it or not. I have the tablecloth and I gavr the picture cross-stitch and bedspread to my daughter.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know how old this afghan is, but I bought it at a market sale. Seemed to jump right out at me for some reason. Would love to have had the pattern to try one for me, but I can't seem to figure it out. It looks like it has some age on it though. Oh and I have a small crocheted Christmas tree ornament giving to me from my best friend about 41 years ago. Love this thread. nitehawk.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Watch when Joanne has a 60% off coupon. They do well with textiles.



zookeeper1 said:


> I have a hand crochet pair of doilies from my husband grandmother made 94 years ago. I have an afghan my mom crochet for me 44 years ago. FInally but not the least loved a hand made quilt from great great great grandma during the civil war in the 1860s. I am currently trying to fiqure out how to framed the doiles so they can preserved. Don't have a lots of money but I am considering taking them to a professional.


----------



## Millierhan (Oct 25, 2013)

I have my mothers Chad valley teddy bear which is wearing a little vest she made as a yong girl. My mother is 91, so the vest would be 80 to 85 years old.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a cut-work table cloth my grandmother made, probably in the 1910s or '20s. Also a cut-work table cloth her sister-in-law made sometime before 1940. The butterfly quilt that same aunt made for my mother in the 1940s was on my bed in high school and college (1970s). I retired it so that I could at least look at it occasionally instead of wearing it out. And then, in the 1990s, I was involved with exchange exhibits with a museum in Japan. We needed examples of Maine textiles to send over for a show, and I sent the butterfly quilt! It came back beautifully packed for preservation, and that's how I keep it now.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a baby (size 2) sweater I made when I was 13 and what I believe is my first piece of knitting (a square)...... So they are 50 and 53 years old. I don't know why I chose a baby item but I did give it to my mom when my brother was born...I was 16. My mom gave it back to me later and I have it packed away.
And I will add tho they are not knit I have some placemats that are very dear to me that my grandmother wove on a loom that my grandfather made for her.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a quilt top hand-pieced by my great-grandmother in the 1880s. I hope to sandwich it and hand-quilt it someday. The oldest knit or crochet I have is a pink wool shell-stitch baby blanket my grandmother made for me when I was born 66 years ago. Still in perfect shape and has been used for my kids and then by my daughter as a shawl when she was a teen and now on a small chair in my bedroom.

The oldest of my knitting is the first project I ever designed back in 1967--a black and green wool fair-isle shoulder purse to mimic the woven bags Peace Corps volunteers brought back from Greece. Still good. My foster son's wife uses it today. Handcrafted things last forever.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

I have three or four sweaters my mother made for me when I was a teenager. Most still fit and I wear them now and again. So they have to be at least 30 years old! Oops dating myself now..


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a quilt top, never quilted, made by my Great Grandmother about 1900. She passed in 1914. It is the blazing star pattern & the colors are still very bright,appraised value $500, insured, and safely stored in non-acidic cotton.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I have an afghan that I made 45 years ago. I asked for the yarn as a birthday present. A simple pattern, but it's and oldie but goodie!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a sweater my mom knit when she was 17 or 18. She is 92. Many other things her mom and grandmother did.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> I love your avatar. Very neat effect


Thank you, it's a close up picture of a baby afghan I designed.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I have a feather and fan afghan (shades of red to pink) on my bed. about 55 years old, and my husband still has a cabled sweater about 50 years old (no longer fits him) both made by me when the kids were little.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

At least 65 years old, a strip of hand crocheted lace edging made by my grandmother's best friend's mother, an ancient blind lady who still wore high buttoned shoes. Because she was blind and mostly sat by a warm coal stove the shoes didn't wear out. I was a kid when she gave it to me.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

My Grandma crocheted a dog for me 66 years ago and i have doilies that she crocheted and brought to this country. I would say one is about 80 years old and the other one i know was made when she was expecting my father so that is 100 years old. the center linen in it has to be replaced and i will do that this summer. so home made things last a long long time.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Reading back over this it just almost boggles the mind how old some of these items are and some are still in use. It's wonderful that people have kept them.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

I am 71, I have 2 afghans crocheted by my grandmother who died when I was 8. I believe they were made before I was born as I always remember them-- earliest memories when I was three and definitely before my father died when I was 5-so at least 67 yrs old. One is a granny square sewn together with regular sewing thread-never seen that since.


----------



## jmcdougall1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a beautiful crocheted bedspread my grandmother made. I think it is about 75 years old - made with ivory colored crochet thread.


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a scotty dog quilt and a crochet bedspread that my grandma made me when I was in grade school and I am 84


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

60 years ago my Mom tried to give me some afghans that she had made. Her choice of colors left me cold and I grew to hate the chevron style. We made a deal, I would pick out and buy the yarn and the pattern and she would do the work. I now have a wonderful dark blue, light blue and white bedspread in 3 inch vertical stripes of a shell pattern that I treasure. Upon her death we also discovered many small pieces of crochet doilies that my brother discarded and I have those. They must be 70 or 80 years old. Treasures to be passed on to my Daughter.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


I had a hand strung & knit sequined twin set that my mother made when I was about 10 years old, making it 52 years old. I just gave it to my 12 year old granddaughter as an heirloom for her to treasure of a woman who would have loved her to pieces because of who she is & because she is the daughter of my mother's favorite grandchild, my daughter. I can still see my mother sitting & stringing those sequins. Every single stitch has a sequin on it.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I had an afghan that I double-knitted for my son about 35 yrs ago. He used it until last year, as he said it was so comfortable and warm. Now he is married and doesn't use it much, guess he keeps warm in other ways. Oh I am so naughty :!:  :lol:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have an Afghan that my grandmother crochet when I was 9 (about 51 yrs ago). I have a white crochet Barbie cocktail dress with a pink satin rose on a cumberbund, made about the same time.


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> I have a yellow cabled sweater my Mom made for my Dad approx 55-60 years ago. When it was given to me, I didn't understand about handwashing wool, so it is no longer a man's sweater & I doubt it would fit me.


If it doesn't fit anyone and it is surely felted, cut it up and make a handbag out of it so you can continue to enjoy your mother's work!


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a crochet supper cloth, the centre is material, but around it is crochet.My mother,who passed away at the age of 102 in 1994, crochet this supper cloth in the 1930's sometime, and that part is still as good as new. I had 3 but gave one each to a relative and I hope they still have them. I also have a knitted shopping bag and a crochet shawl she made me, many years ago,don't remember the years. I also still have other things of my mothers, not knitted or crochet, that she had kept for years, and now, I will pass them on, to whom I think will look after them. Just remembered, have a family photo,taken of my mother, with her parents, bother and sister, when mother was 5 years old.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


!973.For my work. I have some of my mother's huck toweling scarfs. And a couple of my grandmother's doilies.Probably from the 40's and 20's respectively.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I have the Afghan my mother knitted during WWII.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I also have a crocheted baby sweater tron 1908 made for my uncle.


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a knitted cable sweater I made for my husband in 1964. The body of the sweater fit him perfectly, but the arm length was for a gorilla. We laughed and laughed! When we were down in dumps or had problems, he would put the sweater on and the giggling and laughing began. You see, I had no idea how to fix it! But, the whole family had great enjoyment from looking at it. I also have crochet lace collars made by my Great Aunt Jenny in the 1920's.


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

i have an orange scarf my mother made for me when I was 6. That was 75 years ago


----------



## cnhjaa (Oct 6, 2012)

I have lots of doilies and pillowcase edgings crocheted and tatted by my Mother and her Sister in the late teens and 1920's. They are still in good conditions.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

My mother crochet an afghan to fit our queen size bed. That was 47 yrs. ago. I don't use it here in TX but it's stored safely away for granddaughters if they ever need it. It's done in multi shades of orange with black. I think it is done with granny squares. Wow--haven't thought about that afghan in a while. Thanks for the question today


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a sweater vest I made for my Daddy 41 years ago. I also have a knitted bedspread made in 1881-88, that was made by the mother of my Great-Aunt's best friend in Paducah, Kentucky.


----------



## linda43 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have my father's afghan who was born in 1911 and given to him as a child, Not sure how old it is. So that might be 100 years old, not in the best of shape, but I cherish it.

I have an afghan made for me when I was a baby or young child, so now about 68-70 years old.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a afghan which was made by my mums Aunt Agnes, she is dead 45 years and she made it many years before and gave it to her nephew who in turn gave it to my mum ( to save it from a dogs bed after he was gone) I am now its proud owner.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

my great-grandmother made a christening outfit for my grandmothers first child. it was used for grandmas' 8 children and their children and their children. not having had the last child, i passed it on and have moved away. the last picture i have of it is from my brothers daughters christening and she is 23. my sister-in-law is an advid family history person so i am sure she has preserved and stored it.


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

I have two crocheted table covers and two doilies made by my maternal grandmother in the early 1920s about the time my mother was expected. They are probably 93 years old or more.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I have crocheted doilies well over 100 years old.


----------



## madelany (Oct 22, 2011)

I knit this cable sweater for myself when I was about 17. That is 51 years ago.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a beautiful table cover my grandmother made for her own wedding. It's embroidered and has a cutwork design, and she edged it with a very wide crocheted border. My mother and aunt both used it under their wedding cakes, and my sister and I both used it under our wedding cakes. Then it went missing for about 12 years until my sister (who said she was sure she didn't have it) found it when she was moving. Grandma married Grandpa in the late twenties, so that makes this piece over 80 years old. I should take some photographs and post them here.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I made two rose afghans while in Arizona in 1963 and they are both like new. They have been used over the years too but that yarn whatevet it was sure has held up. So that's 50 years ago.


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

M husband still wears a pair of argyle socks I made for him
when we first got married. 
That was 52 1/2 years ago and they still look good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well. I hae the matinee coat and a blanket made for me 70 years ago..... I also have the sewn christening dress that was worn by my FIL and his siblings, my DH, my DD, etc. etc. It hands on a padded hanger on my guest room closet door...Some of my great grandmother's crochet work is still around.... I also have an afghan made by my grandmother and a couple quilt tops made by the other grandmother. They are not quite as old as the knitting.... I also have some china painted by my great aunt. She was rather well known in the industry.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a couple of afghans that I crocheted before we moved to our present home. This would make them over 38 years old. They're still in good shape. I also knitted and crocheted some sweaters when I pregnant with my first daughter, who is 44 years old now, and these were stored in a box in our attic. She had twin daughters and took the clothing, including the sweaters I made, home. Came back one day and said, "I can't believe it - they're wearing my clothes!". (My second daughter never go to wear them. She was a winter baby while my first born was a summer baby and they were 24 months apart. Other items were knitted or crocheted for her.)


----------



## nanantoo (Aug 23, 2012)

Of Knitting that I have done, I have a sweater I made about 50 years ago. I have a pillow top Mother quilted from a little sailor dress I had when I was about 6 so that means it is over 65 years old. I have a crocheted tablecloth Mother made for me about 50 years ago. All very precious as Mother died over 22 years ago.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a partially crocheted altar cloth lace made with Irish linen thread, the crochet hook, several spools of linen thread, and the homespun drawstring pouch, made by my great grandmother, that they are kept in. The embroidery on the pouch says "Work for today, knit or crochet?" This belonged to my grandmother who was born in 1877. She was making this for her brother who was ordained a priest in 1903. She had already crocheted the lace for his alb and altar cloth and this was a second one for him.


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

My grandmother spun but did not weave. I have linen pillow cases made of thread she spun, made into cloth by a weaver, with crocheted edging done either by my grandmother or my aunt and embroidery done by my aunt. My aunt was born about 1890 and she was probably 12 or 13 when she did the embroidery. Do the math! My cherished pillow cases are probably 111 or 112 years old! I haven't gone through all the posts yet, so don't know if there are others older. I also have bedspreads and tablecloths crocheted by my mother. She probably made them in the 1930's and 40's, so they are in the vicinity of 70 to 75 years old.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


I have crocheted baby bibs my Mom did, but my prize is my first communion dress she crocheted in a pineapple design (in 1950)


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

A crochet shawl that is over 50 years old and is still as white as the day I finished it.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I learned to crochet in 1972 and the first thing I made was that famous ripple afghan, 42 years. It has survived three boys and countless dogs. It's on my chair and I put it on my lap every night while watching tv.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have an old quilt (don't know how old) that was given to my husband because they I quilted. It has hand embroideried state birds. Well hubby wanted to cover a window one time and I happened to walk in just in time. He was going to NAIL it to the wall. He said since it wasn't one that I made he thought it would be OK. Boy did he ever get an earfull that day!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

tenaj said:


> On a recent visit to my niece I noticed an afghan on the back of her couch. It looked familiar but I couldn't place it. When I asked about it she said it was the one my Mother made for her Mother. That was about 62 years ago!!
> 
> How old is your oldest knit or crochet item.


I have an afghan a neighbor crochet for me when I was born. I'm now 72 1/2 years old.


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! I have two crocheted yokes that belonged to my mother, that were for tops for slips, I think, since this would have been around the year l912 by my best guess. I'm not sure she made them, although I also have a crocheted table cloth she made for me around the late l950's. I treasure these things.


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! I have two crocheted yokes that belonged to my mother, that were for tops for slips, I think, since this would have been around the year l912 by my best guess. I'm not sure she made them, although I also have a crocheted table cloth she made for me around the late l950's. I treasure these things.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW!! Great question...and I did have to think about this one...I have crocheted doilies my grandmother made back in the 1940s...and loom woven doilies my grandfather made back in the 1940s and 1950s...I actually remember my grandfather making the doilies in the 1950s before he passed. They are made on a loom and wherever the other thresda crossed he put knots...once off the loom they were very special. They did not have a TV back in those days..they lived in the coal mining country of Pennsylvania and this is what they did with free time. My grandmother also tatted..something I never learned from her as she was left handed...but I have a small copy book of samples attached to the pages...as she did everything by sight and memory.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a mohair shawl I made when I lived in England 30 years ago.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, yep - I have some handmade crochets lace my grandmother made. It had to have been BEFORE 1960.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Afghans made by mother more than 30 years ago.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I also have a quilt my exes' grandma made me for our wedding that is falling apart with use but I still love it and have patched it several times. That was made, let's see, 31 years ago.


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a fair isle pullover that my Mother knitted for me 50 years ago. Never had the heart to give it away. It's a little snug, but could still wear it, although not fond of the colors, yellow and brown.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you win the prize for oldest handmade piece!
Super cute doggie too


----------



## pimorton (Oct 30, 2011)

My wife has some sweaters I knit for her about 20-25 years ago, and among our Christmas decorations I have a scarf and stocking cap I made for a teddy bear who rides on a sled. I made those probably 27 years ago.


----------



## jmcdougall1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow! What a beautiful sweater! I couldn't show you what my knitting looked like when I was 17!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a crochet afghan my Grandma made in the 1950's.
And my baby blanket she made in 1947.
Stuff I've made only go back to 1969.


----------



## lthunder (Feb 17, 2014)

I wound like a baby sweuter toknit


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm enjoying reading all these stories so much. I was 16 when hurricane Betsy flooded my house. So 51 0r 52 for Katrina., flooded by not much damage. But now that I'm older I realize just what the loses are from floods or losing everything. I contracted my exboyfriend from high school sister after Katrina. I still have a few pictures of her family from 40 years ago. She just burst out crying when see saw I had a pic of her partents. The pics I have are the only ones.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a croched afhgan I did 36 years ago, still use it. could never toss anything handmade out.


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Doilles made by my husbands aunts about 50 years old. Also my grandmother crocheted beautiful tablecloths about 40 years old!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

love this quilt!!


Gerripho said:


> Oldest knit or crochet item isn't over a few months old. But I have a quilt my grandmother made. Her name "Clara Bow Frost" is written in the quilting stitches along one edge and the year "1938" is on the opposite edge. That makes it 76 years old. Something in my house older than I.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I still have the sweater I made back in 1965. I had to reknit it because it was a man's & woman's directions in the same pattern and the sleeves came out too wide so I ripped it out and made a different pattern with a sailor collar. This I did during a hot, humid New England summer. The yarn has since stretched around the collar and I no longer have the yarn so to fix it will have to take a row off the collar. My oldest son will be 39 in July and I saved the first baby blanket I ever made which was for him and hope to pass it on to a grandchild someday. loves purple


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

I have to chuckle that the things I made back in the 60's and 70's are now considered so old!! I'd say one of the oldest things I have is an embroidered "doily" that a great-aunt made in the early 30's. Have a couple of dresser scarves that Gram made in the late 50's that I use on the back of the commode and on a towel stand in the bathroom. I like having my "living memories" out where I can see them. I would rather have them wear out than turn dusty and rusty in a box in the closet! Of course I don't have anything of museum quality...that might be different. Found 2 strips of mile-a-minute pillow edging...the last thing Gram made before she left us in '69. Done in variegated purples. Thought it would be nice for a great granddaughter but so far 3 g-g-sons !!!
Am loving all the stories and memories. Great way to trace family history.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a cardigan I made for myself about 40 years ago and an afghan that is 33 years old.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> I'm enjoying reading all these stories so much. I was 16 when hurricane Betsy flooded my house. So 51 0r 52 for Katrina., flooded by not much damage. But now that I'm older I realize just what the loses are from floods or losing everything. I contracted my exboyfriend from high school sister after Katrina. I still have a few pictures of her family from 40 years ago. She just burst out crying when see saw I had a pic of her partents. The pics I have are the only ones.


Wow. What a wonderful thing you did for that family.


----------



## veldaj (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm 66 years old. I have a crocheted bag with wooden handles that was made by my aunt and given to Mother when I was born to use as a diaper bag. I've always treasured it & used it for my needlework. Back in the 70's it was stolen out of my sister's house (along with her purse) and my bag was returned to me by the police about 8 months later. It had been tossed over the railing of an overpass and found in the backyard of someone who turned it over to the police. It was dirty, but not harmed.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

My granddaughters (twins) are 20 months old now. Months back, I crocheted a bag for them to carry their small toys in. Every once in a while, one of them will hold it up to show me they have it. I hope in another 50 or 60 years they still will have it for their grandchildren and remember who crocheted it for them.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Irene P said:


> My granddaughters (twins) are 20 months old now. Months back, I crocheted a bag for them to carry their small toys in. Every once in a while, one of them will hold it up to show me they have it. I hope in another 50 or 60 years they still will have it for their grandchildren and remember who crocheted it for them.


And I hope our grandchildren will be answering this same question with as much love, thought, and fond memories of us as we have of our treasures. Just think, by then our treasures will all be well over 100 years old.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

PRIN4 said:


> And I hope our grandchildren will be answering this same question with as much love, thought, and fond memories of us as we have of our treasures. Just think, by then our treasures will all be well over 100 years old.


And just maybe, they will be knitting and crocheting for their grandchildren! I hope I can "addict" them to these as they get older.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

My Aunt made me a Blanket when I was born almost 73 years ago and my Cousin has it for her Children. The Children in the family have things I made over 40 years ago. They do last.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I have some gorgeous doilies made by my great grandma in the 1930s

She is the one who got me interested in crocheting when I was 4 years old, although I didn't learn the craft until I was 15 or 16. I used to love watching her crochet with the tiniest of hooks. I never saw her look at a pattern, ever.


----------



## zojna (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a pair of red and white argyle socks I made for my husband before we were married. He was a senior at Univ. of Wisconsin. That was in 1950.


----------



## Chery TX (Apr 8, 2013)

Oldest is a large cream tablecloth handed down from my great mother who died when I was 10. It then went to my grandmother and when she died it went to me because we got to pick and choose. I loved needle work! It was made in1864. I also have smaller doilies from about the same time.


----------

